# Damon Experts Wanted



## rockyroad (Oct 15, 2002)

My wife and I are looking to upgrade to a class A motorhome. We've been looking and learning for some time now. We finally found the floorplan we love in the Damon Intruder379. I have heard mixed reviews concerning the Damon line. How would YOU say they stack up to the Winnie's,Fleetwoods,etc... Tell me your stories, give me your thoughts!! It will be MUCH appreciated.. :question: 

HAPPY TRAILS!!!!


----------



## C Nash (Oct 15, 2002)

Damon Experts Wanted

rockyroad,
Welcome to the board. I'm no expert but,Like you, the Damon was on our short list when we were shopping because we really liked the floorplans.  Most people I talked with, owners, liked the Damons and had not had any more problems than normal (IMO).  I would consider them a mid range unit and compare to the Bounders by Fleetwood.  A lot of people really like to bash the Fleetwoods but, I could never see where they were any worse than the rest in same price range. Our short list came down to the Bounder, Dolphin, Rexhall, Damon Intruder and Vacationary by HR.  We chose the HR.  Good luck


----------



## motorhomer (Oct 18, 2002)

Damon Experts Wanted

Rockyroad,
We have had our 1995 Damon Ultrasport 3502 for 4 years. We bought it based on value for our hard earned $, the features, construction techniques, its weight carrying and tank capacities, and we still love the floor plan. Have we had problems? A few, but nothing unreasonable - try picking up your house and shaking it for a few hours and see what breaks or comes loose! When it comes time to buy another rig, we will look at what Damon has to offer. You might want to joint the Yahoo group dedicated to Damon motorhomes. Good luck.

Greg - Counting the days until we go RVing full time...


----------



## jeffr (Oct 24, 2002)

Damon Experts Wanted

Hi my name is Jeff Richford and I work for a Damon dealer in Washington State.  I have been in the RV business for over 26 years.  I am pretty well recognized in the industry as one of the experts in RV Rental so over the years if I haven't sold it, I have rented it.  Most rentals get 4 or 5 years typical use in just one rental season and you would be suprised to learn which motorhomes hold up the worst...but that is another story.  I currently have 5 Daybreaks, 3 Challengers, 2 Intruders (including a 379), 1 Ultrasport and 2 Escaper motorhomes in my rental fleet.....along with 70+ other RVs.  I can honestly say that the Damon product has exceeded our expectations for needed repair.  We sell Damon, Newmar, Allegro, Travel Supreme, Coach House Platinum, Keystone and Chariot Eagle. All RVs need to have a break in time and a de-bug visit to our shop and Damon is no different but in rental each down day can prevent you from earning $150 to $200 per day.  I would be proud to show you the service records, or lack thereof, for the Damon product.
In a nutshell....most Damon owners are "Happy Campers"
I would be happy to provide more information upon request - please email me.......Hmmmmmmmm...maybe I could sell you on an Intruder??


----------

